# Raid 1 with Dawicontrol DC-325e? Help!



## deedee (Sep 3, 2010)

Heyho,

i'm newbee in FreeBSD, haven't installed it yet because i don't get my raid 1 controller to work with FreeBSD 8.1 64bit.

i got a new dawicontrol *DC-325e* that isn't officially supported by FreeBSD. When i tried to identify the chipset of this card, i noticed, it is the same chipset that the RocketRaid 2300 has! And as far as i know, the RocketRaid 2300 is supported by FreeBSD.

So my question is: can i use the rocketRaid driver to let my dawicontrol card run? Both have the chipset *Marvell 88SX7042* 

and if that should work, i have another problem:
the computer i want to use has a dvd/cd-burner but no floppy disk. For Highpoint RocketRaid support i need to preinstall the raid driver via floppy.

is there an easy guide/possibility to create a bootable cd disk with the raid drivers for FreeBSD? with an openSource/free program under windows7 (my other home pc) or ubuntu (my laptop)


----------



## deedee (Sep 3, 2010)

little correction: it's a *DC-324e*, not DC-325e


----------



## deedee (Sep 3, 2010)

after all, i kicked my DC-324e out, brought it back to the Shop and ordered a 3ware 9650SE-2LP Bulk Raid Controller (http://www.3ware.de/.1494740205) with REAL hardware support.
It only has 2 slots (enough for me), but therefore a PowerPC-RISC-CPU


----------



## Muselman (Jun 15, 2011)

*Now really Solved*

I made the same mistake as my predecessor, even after I always warn my customers about these cheap controllers. Also, I did not have enough SATA plugs and wanted to use zfs instead of hardware RAIDs.

But because I paid for that sh**, IÂ´ve decided to post the solution after not finding it on Google:

Because of the hptrr driver, the Dawi is recognised as a RocketRaid and won't let you access the attached drives. According to the man file of hptrr you need to insert the following in your /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.hptrr.attach_generic=0
```

This parameter takes the control from the hptrr driver and "passes" it to the standard ATA driver which is fully compatible with the Marvell Chip. In my case the four new HDDs set the number of my system HDD from ad4 to ad12 (and I didn't use the UIDs) so the system wont boot. When the system complains insert:
[CMD=]ufs:/dev/adxxs1a[/CMD]
and in the opening single user mode
[CMD=]mount -o rw /dev/adxxs1a /"[/CMD]

Now just change your fstab accordingly and you're all set!


----------

